

Dear Hacker, 95% of your peers have chosen this API instead... - eranation

Social coding? 
Nice concept or not really needed?<p>http://www.eclipse.org/recommenders
======
eranation
Clickable: <http://www.eclipse.org/recommenders>

------
bluestix
This would be great if the best frameworks and APIs were the most popular. But
they rarely are.

Most people are too lazy to learn which APIs are actually the best.

